# gotech mfi-x



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

is a beast :laugh: my basically stock 16v with the base map ate a 1.8t golf last night


----------



## bmwquick (May 17, 2010)

Sooooo.... any info on your setup? Dyno graphs or power gains? I'm rebuilding my 9A right now and I want to swap out the CIS-E for something better.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

well it goes on the dyno tues I just toyed with the base tune Its a mainly stock 16v with vr6 injectors home made intake custom 2.5 exhaust l/w flywheel quaife diff 2.0 pp, Im running the bare min on sensors just a coolant temp,hall the map and air temp are part of the unit


----------



## bmwquick (May 17, 2010)

How's the drivability and do you plan on adding an o2 sensor for closed loop tuning? I'd like to see pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

I did add an o2 sensor it drives really well im running it with the isv since my ac worked and i wanted to retain it


----------



## regiturner (Sep 12, 2004)

*considering gotech mini*



Angrygilmore said:


> I did add an o2 sensor it drives really well im running it with the isv since my ac worked and i wanted to retain it


I have a Scirocco 16v 2L and want to change CIS to EFI. What parts did you use when setting up your gotech? I know I'll need fuel rail and fuel pressure regulator, and injectors. Can you recommend any particular brands or manufacturers for these parts?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the bbm rail Its pretty much the same as the o34 and the ebay rail you will either need the fpr adapter I originally used stock vr6 injectors since i have gone turbo I have swapped out to 550cc injectors If you are interested in purchasing a mfi-x I am sponcered by them and get them at a major discount they list at 500 I can get it for like 380 with the harness


----------

